# Hymer S Class 1988- 95 - do you own one?



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Have just bought a new roof light dome (the large one near the front) from Hymer and on opening the box have become concerned that it looks a bit large but maybe sitting in a box it would? 
What concerns me most is the holes in the dome for the pivot gear are 25cm from one end and 6cm from the other.

Our MH is a 1992 S670 on a Mercedes 410D 4.6t chassis, although I suspect that the whole range had the same or similar roof light?

I have photos very kindly sent by an S700 owner of their roof light, it has one winder handle in the center and that's it. 

For some reason I think ours has two winder handles, but I can't remember and the MH is in France, we are in the UK.

I want to try to sort this before we return to France in 5 days time so can some kind soul please desribe how the winder mechanism works and whether on some models two handels were used in place of one. Also where do the pivot points fit to the dome?

The length of the dome as it sits on the roof is 116cm long, the opening in roof is 80cm long which is a massive overlap.

Thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

You need to give Peter Hambilton a ring.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to give Peter Hambilton a ring.


Thanks Bill, but maybe it's not right to ask for some information from a professional without spending money with them, I would think they get that sort of thing all the time.

The worst is I have to wait until I get back to France and check it all out.

Thanks again


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The holes on mine are almost at the front near the Hymer logo and set a good distance in from the rear.

When down the window is more to the rear of the vehicle, not central over the aperture and as it goes up it moves forward, so when open the stays are vertical. The window is then centred over the aperture.

There is only one winder handle and that operates both side simultaniously.

John (Hymer S700 1992)


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

johnthompson said:


> The holes on mine are almost at the front near the Hymer logo and set a good distance in from the rear.
> 
> When down the window is more to the rear of the vehicle, not central over the aperture and as it goes up it moves forward, so when open the stays are vertical. The window is then centred over the aperture.
> 
> ...


Thank you John, I have probably forgotten the detail and having not had it long don't have any familiarity with the interior (my excuse for being forgetful).

The size does appear larger but as I wrote that may just be sitting on the floor in a box it could appear so?

Understand your description perfectly so can't wait to get back to France to find out.

Thanks


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Hi

As the owner of a S700 I am curious. Is your replacement opaque like the original or transparent. I sometimes wonder if it is possible to replace it with a transparent one. And if you don't mind how much was the replacement.

Many thanks


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Rankins said:


> Hi
> 
> As the owner of a S700 I am curious. Is your replacement opaque like the original or transparent. I sometimes wonder if it is possible to replace it with a transparent one. And if you don't mind how much was the replacement.
> 
> Many thanks


Hello Rankins

Have just taken a quick look but can't find the invoice immediately. We bought other minor items and I do have those invoices but not for the cowl, washers and clips and the fly screen and blind kit that was on another invoice.

We change countries quite a lot so usually file stuff in the right places, but it has been hectic this week and we are a bit awry. But will find the invoice and advise you.

There are three dome finishes, clear, opaque and smoked (dark grey tint). They had all three types in stock when I ordered about 4 weeks ago now.

We opted for opaque as our MH will be kept and used mostly in sunny climes, so a large roof area with clear plastic is not for us. I think if we were to use in the UK where some form of overcast is frequent and usually not too high temperatures we would have picked clear.

As soon as the invoice is found I'll let you know.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that. 
As we live in Scotland I had not thought of the effect of that seldom seen object here, the sun! 
I think we shall stick with the opaque in the hope of having much sunshine on our travels.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello again Rankin, the dome was £221.86 including clips and washers, VAT inclusive.

We decided on going for an original replacement dome as against a Heki roof light as we liked the quality and it was cheaper than buying a complete Heki.


----------

